# CPC- Looking for Employment, York, PA



## bmore (Apr 23, 2012)

I have 9+ years of medical billing and 2 years of medical coding experience. Looking for a coding job in the York, PA area. I can be reached at amansaluja3@gmail.com


----------



## DawnTaddeo (Apr 24, 2012)

*Did you try York Chapter of AAPC ?*

Just this weekend the York Chapter of AAPC had at least 3 links to job openings in the York area posted on their Facebook Page.   

I am looking for something in the Reading, PA area myself but there isn't much out there.

Good luck in your search !

Dawn


----------

